# yamaha R6 = speeding



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

the other week i was out on my bike an i got pulled by the police..so i pull over an he says i was going 2 fast ..the thing is they told me that they only saw me go past a grove they were in at the time and they were pointing the wrong way so they would have only saw out of the rear view mirror.. he then tells me they have it all recorded an that i could lose my licence now..the thing is they told me if i do this police rider training thing with in 6 months i will be off the hook scot free and they said they will send some info in the post ...about 1 months has passed now and i got no post an also they didnt give me anything ie speeding ticket or any other paper work...i spoke to lots of people an they said if they could have done me they would have .what do you all think i should do ?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't do anything, as said if they are doing you you will hear from them, the way you describe the situation I would say they have no evidence anyway, e.g. did they tell you what speed you were doin?

I'm sure some one else will be along soon to give more advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ignore it. They're probably on commission :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

fishface said:


> Don't do anything, as said if they are doing you you will hear from them, the way you describe the situation I would say they have no evidence anyway, e.g. did they tell you what speed you were doin?
> 
> I'm sure some one else will be along soon to give more advice.


no they didnt tell me what speed i was doing ...2 be fair they were ok with me but im still not a fan of the police


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

manphibian said:


> ignore it. They're probably on commission :lol:


thats the funny thing ,,i checked on the net for this training thing an its free in birmingham so im not sure just 2 do it anyway lol


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rediculous!!!

Ignore it. They were probably just putting the frighteners on you.

I once went under a tunnel (after turning right into it) and was still in 1st gear. A bloke was waving frantically at me to slow down. I'm sure it was simply due to the higher revs in first and hence the increase noise. I was doing 30 but I guess he thought I was goign a lot faster. Based on that sort of thing how the feck can a copper say such a thing..... unless you were arse up, head down and he'd been counting the gear changes as you got closer ! :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> Rediculous!!!
> 
> Ignore it. They were probably just putting the frighteners on you.
> 
> I once went under a tunnel (after turning right into it) and was still in 1st gear. A bloke was waving frantically at me to slow down. I'm sure it was simply due to the higher revs in first and hence the increase noise. I was doing 30 but I guess he thought I was goign a lot faster. Based on that sort of thing how the feck can a copper say such a thing..... unless you were arse up, head down and he'd been counting the gear changes as you got closer ! :lol:


lol funny u say that i get the same thing ..yoshi stubby race can rules an also good for popping flames on every gear change over 6,000 rpm lol 8)


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Ignore it. If they were going to do anything they'd have written you a ticket there and then. If they didn't it's because they didn't have any proof. They won't send you something out after the event.

Ant


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I used to know a guy who in the 1970's worked in a garage which serviced Police cars. On the test drives he claimed it was not uncommon to remove the bag from over the blue lights and put the frighteners on a motorist..... :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> I used to know a guy who in the 1970's worked in a garage which serviced Police cars. On the test drives he claimed it was not uncommon to remove the bag from over the blue lights and put the frighteners on a motorist..... :lol:


lol wel it put the frighteners on me


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> I used to know a guy who in the 1970's worked in a garage which serviced Police cars. On the test drives he claimed it was not uncommon to remove the bag from over the blue lights and put the frighteners on a motorist..... :lol:


 great fun


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Maybe they where on there way to a fancy dress party


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

pas_55 said:


> Maybe they where on there way to a fancy dress party


10 0ut 0f 10 for there effot then because they even had a bmw 320 in police strip :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe (as in I could be wrong) that they have upto 6 months to send the notice of prosecution as you were stopped and spoken too at the side of the road and 14 days from offence if flashed by gatso etc.

Having said that it sounds like they were just putting pressure on you as they have no evidence.

When I was stopped they couldnt let me review the video evidence as its a constant record now but they could show me the data on the speed recoreder device. 6 points, £450 fine and a day in court 

Stu.

PS loud can also = speeding, dont give em the excuse keep everything standard including plate.


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

SVStu said:


> I believe (as in I could be wrong) that they have upto 6 months to send the notice of prosecution as you were stopped and spoken too at the side of the road and 14 days from offence if flashed by gatso etc.
> 
> Having said that it sounds like they were just putting pressure on you as they have no evidence.
> 
> ...


to be fair im planning on selling the bike due 2 lack of use ..its a 53 plate an only has 8,000 miles from new lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SVStu said:


> I believe (as in I could be wrong) that they have upto 6 months to send the notice of prosecution as you were stopped and spoken too at the side of the road and 14 days from offence if flashed by gatso etc.
> 
> Having said that it sounds like they were just putting pressure on you as they have no evidence.
> 
> ...


6 months if you were verbally cautioned at side of road :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SVStu said:


> PS loud can also = speeding, dont give em the excuse keep everything standard including plate.


Well, my view ride witha stock can for a week see how many car drivers spot you, now try it with a full blown race system :lol: Far more notice you  Yes I always have a race can, not a stuupidley loud one and at night i dont rev her hard at all, esspecaly through built up areas, best of both worlds


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> SVStu said:
> 
> 
> > PS loud can also = speeding, dont give em the excuse keep everything standard including plate.
> ...


im a big fan of loud can's only due to i got hit head on by a car an he killed me...was about 15min or so dead ,i broke both my arms.broke 2 ribs,ripped a hole in my lung, cracked my skull,cracked my eye socket,broke my nose and had lots of internal bleeding...safe to say i didnt feel a thing ..i just woke up in hospital one day an didnt remember any of it .. ..very lucky...an all the driver had to say was that he didnt see or hear me ..so a loud can is a must for me .


----------

